#  > LICHT FORA >  > LICHT FORUM >  >  MA Lighting grandMA II - Schrik

## DMiXed

Wel bekend inmiddels is de MA grandMA. Die lichttafel met die drie grote schermpjes en al die andere technische snufjes:
MA Lighting: Lighting Consoles / grandMA full-size
Toen ik laatst even aan het surfen was, kwam ik op de site van MA en werd meteen overdonderd door een gigantische pop-up:
grandMA II...

ff kijke dan! :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  maar toen k t zag,  :EEK!:  ff schrikke! 
MA Lighting - Welcome to the family - grandMA2

wat is die erop vooruit gegaan man! niet alleen qua look maar qua alles!
na t lezen van de specificaties, vraag ik me af:

wat moet je in ***s naam met 65536 parameters ofwel max. 256 DMX universums :Confused: ? (ik begin al te fantaseren :Roll Eyes (Sarcastic):  :Big Grin: )

er zijn zes XLR outputs + 2 ethercon outs, hoe wil je daar 256 universums door duwen? 
(voor ieder universum is toch een DMX lijn nodig of heb ik dit fout?)

heeft er al iemand ervaring mee want wat is dit toch een King van een tafel!

heeft er iem antwoorden op mijn vragen??
 :Cool:  Jeroen van Geffen

----------


## DJ_matthias

> wat moet je in ***s naam met 65536 parameters ofwel max. 256 DMX universums? (ik begin al te fantaseren)
> 
> er zijn zes XLR outputs + 2 ethercon outs, hoe wil je daar 256 universums door duwen? 
> (voor ieder universum is toch een DMX lijn nodig of heb ik dit fout?)
> 
> heeft er iem antwoorden op mijn vragen??
>  Jeroen van Geffen



kijk eens hier:
http://www.licht-geluid.nl/forum/de-...tml#post473298
showtje van andré rieu: ongeveer een 49 universes... gestuurd over ethernet en glasvezel. dit trek je niet als je 49 XLR's alleen al van je tafel moet laten vertrekken, Ethernet is hiervoor beter geschikt; zoek maar eens op ARTnet, ELC node, DP, ...

dat verklaart dus het aantal universes dat mogelijk is en de soorten/aantallen uitgangen op de tafel...
de shows en fixtures van tegenwoordig gaan meer en meer dmxlijnen vreten dan je lief is... (kijk maar eens naar de SHOWPIX van HES! 451 kanalen als je alles apart wil aansturen!)
Deze tafel kijkt al goed vooruit naar de toekomst dunkt me...

----------


## J.S. Coolen

ik zie mezelf toch niet echt achter de veredelde pc zitten.

Zal best wel een hoop kunnen, maar zie de voordelen nog niet echt van al die schermpjes enzo.

Zit toch liever achter een hog

----------


## Funmaker

via een ethernet poort of zoals jij noemt ethercon poort kan je artnet uitzenden en artnet is een protocol zoals dmx enkel kan dit x aantal (het aantal komt me theoretisch niet effe op) uitsturen of met andere woorden dit kan x aantal dmx512 uitsturen....
dat lijkt me al 1 vraag opgelost
En wat je met zo een hoop data doet weet je snel als je een bergje pixels wilt aansturen met daarbij nog eens een bergje intelligent en een bergje conventioneel licht...

Ok de simpel fuifjes heb je zat genoeg aan 1 dmx lijntje (vaak toch) maar dit is dan ook geen tafel voor een simpel fuifje  :Wink: 
kwa design vind ik hem ook een tikkeltje cooler als de grandMa

----------


## JustME125

Tegen de tijd dat ik zoiets meekrijg op een simpel fuifje en serieus 1 DMX lijn al helemaal vol krijg vreet ik een keukenblad op! (Zou natuurlijk wel lachen zijn om een keer een Gand MA op een fuifje te hebben hè  :Wink:  )

Mzzls

----------


## magicelmo

> ik zie mezelf toch niet echt achter de veredelde pc zitten.
> 
> Zal best wel een hoop kunnen, maar zie de voordelen nog niet echt van al die schermpjes enzo.
> 
> Zit toch liever achter een hog



ben zelf ook iemand van de hog(3), maar daar hebben we toch ook al die schermpjes :P

----------


## JeroenVDV

> ik zie mezelf toch niet echt achter de veredelde pc zitten.



Maak eens een Hog open...





> Zal best wel een hoop kunnen, maar zie de voordelen nog niet echt van al die schermpjes enzo.
> 
> Zit toch liever achter een hog



Dan maak je blijkbaar niet echt (handig) gebruik van de mogelijkheden van je Hog :Big Grin:  :Confused:

----------


## Upgrading your system

> Tegen de tijd dat ik zoiets meekrijg op een simpel fuifje en serieus 1 DMX lijn al helemaal vol krijg vreet ik een keukenblad op! (Zou natuurlijk wel lachen zijn om een keer een Gand MA op een fuifje te hebben hè  )
> 
> Mzzls



Laat je het weten tegen die tijd? ik heb nog wat smakelijke recepten voor keukenblad liggen.
Neem wel een volhouten blad (grenen,eiken of beuken) MDF plakt namelijk erg aan je verhemelte. :Big Grin:

----------


## Funmaker

elke lichttafel is tegenwoordig een omgebouwde pc
de een heeft dan al wat meer schermpjes als de ander (hog,grandma versus avolite) maar als je liever een hog hebt dan een grandma omwille van het aantal schermen en het fenomeen veredelde computer dan moet ik je helaas toch eens gek aankijken...
daarnaast zit ik ooit wel eens met een avolite expert op fuifje, turn toestanden, fanfare,...
dus waarom ook niet een grandma (als je er eentje hebt staan en er graag op tokkelt) het moet daarom niet de grote grandma zijn he  :Wink:  ...

zijn er nog grote veranderingen tussen de grandma full size 1 en 2 ?
we hebben de look,universes al gehad...

----------


## JeroenVDV

- Multitouch programmer-display..

----------


## JustME125

> Laat je het weten tegen die tijd? ik heb nog wat smakelijke recepten voor keukenblad liggen.
> Neem wel een volhouten blad (grenen,eiken of beuken) MDF plakt namelijk erg aan je verhemelte.



Das goed hoor. Mail wel ff tegen de tijd dat het dreigt te gebeuren. Ervaring met MDF eten btw? Spaanplaat lijkt me ook wel wat eigenlijk!

Sorry mod...zal nu weer on-topic gaan.....
Mzzls

----------


## Harmen

tot nu toe is er weinig verschil tussen een GMA en een 2, commandlines zijn hetzelfde.. grandma2 is meer een upgrade van de hardware, zodat de software verder ontwikkelt kan worden.. 

en ja, ik heb er al fuiven mee geschoven, tentfeesten, hardstylefeestjes, van alles..
''wilt u daar mayonaise bij meneer?'' ;-)

----------


## JeroenVDV

> en ja, ik heb er al fuiven mee geschoven, tentfeesten, hardstylefeestjes, van alles..



GrandMA Micro of Ultralight zit ook gewoon qua prijs rondom de Avo-boards en Hogjes, en tja.. full-size moet je ook niet met een Pearl willen vergelijken qua prijs en features :Big Grin:

----------


## Harmen

> GrandMA Micro of Ultralight zit ook gewoon qua prijs rondom de Avo-boards en Hogjes, en tja.. full-size moet je ook niet met een Pearl willen vergelijken qua prijs en features



 
Ultralight, Light & Fullsize verschillen niet zo heel veel van elkaar qua features  :Cool:

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Ultralight, Light & Fullsize verschillen niet zo heel veel van elkaar qua features



Ik vind het aantal faders en aanwezige DMX-poorten toch redelijk van belang :Wink:

----------


## ralph

Nette console geworden, begin zelf net te wennen aan Roadhog blauw, maar dit heeft ook wel wat, binnenkort maar eens rustig mee pielen zodra die gelegenheid zich voordoet.

Mensen die liever achter een hog zitten i.p.v. achter een computer moesten eens maar eens aan de binnenkant van een varkantje kijken!

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Mensen die liever achter een hog zitten i.p.v. achter een computer moesten eens maar eens aan de binnenkant van een varkantje kijken!



Daarnaast is een hog qua programmeer-tiep-werk meer computer dan welke console dan ook (OK, GrandMA daargelaten) :Confused: 

RoadHog is niet m'n ding, nu aantal klussen even achter gestaan of gewoon show op getikt en vind 't maar niks.. Hog3 (wel met wing) is an sich wel OK (de irritante bugs en tekortkomingen die inmiddels wel bekend zijn daargelaten), dus aan de software ligt 't niet..

Maargoed, GrandMA2 dus. Heb 'm in Frankfurt al even uitgebreid bekeken (Lightpower was praktisch onze buurman) en 't begint er eindelijk op te lijken. Kreeg toen een eerste-uitlever-moment van december 2008 te horen, dus nog ff wachten!

----------


## axs

> RoadHog is niet m'n ding, nu aantal klussen even achter gestaan of gewoon show op getikt en vind 't maar niks.. Hog3 (wel met wing) is an sich wel OK (de irritante bugs en tekortkomingen die inmiddels wel bekend zijn daargelaten), dus aan de software ligt 't niet..



Mag ik dan van jou ff het verschil horen tussen een hog3 en roadhog?

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Mag ik dan van jou ff het verschil horen tussen een hog3 en roadhog?



Tik jij maar eens een flinke show op een Hog3 en vervolgens dezelfde show op een Roadhog, dan merk je als 't goed is vanzelf wat ik bedoel..

Hint: De 1 draait Windows XPe, de ander draait Linux.

----------


## ralph

Zullen we dit onderwerp over de GMA2 houden en hog vragen in de piggyfarm onderwerpen bespreken?

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Zullen we dit onderwerp over de GMA2 houden en hog vragen in de piggyfarm onderwerpen bespreken?



Goed plan.

Wat mij opviel aan de GMA2 toen ik er even snel op tikte @ Frankfurt, was dat hij (qua user interface, zowel toetsen als touchscreen/trackball) vele malen soepeler loopt dan welke huidige lichttafel dan ook. Graphics zien er erg gelikt uit en de user-interface is nog wat intuitiever geworden. Blijft me verbazen op andere lichttafels, dat die qua user-interface ontzettend traag kunnen reageren op acties van de gebruiker.

----------


## 4uss

> Blijft me verbazen op andere lichttafels, dat die qua user-interface ontzettend traag kunnen reageren op acties van de gebruiker.



Ik heb er dan nog niet achter mogen staan (en dat zal voorlopig wel zo blijven) maar feit is wel dat je een tafel met een dergelijk prijskaartje en power van binnen ook lastig kunt vergelijken met andere lichttafels. De GMA1 kon wel eens wat traag en stroperig worden met die 266Mhz processor, maar die technologie is natuurlijk al aardig op leeftijd...

----------


## JeroenVDV

> maar feit is wel dat je een tafel met een dergelijk prijskaartje en power van binnen ook lastig kunt vergelijken met andere lichttafels



Ach, de Roadhog is nog niet zo lang uit (Full Boar al helemaal niet) en zoals al eerder gepost, een GrandMA micro of ultra-light is helemaal niet veel duurder dan een beetje Hog- of Avo-console.

----------


## FiëstaLj

266mhz ? dan heb je al een oudje, recente hebben toch minimaal een 466mhz moederbord.

----------


## FTT

Hallo,

Eerst wil even zeggen dat ik erg onder de indruk was van MA om niet alleen een console te lanceren, maar een volledig nieuwe lijn!!
En dat het zeker een zeer mooi en hopelijk stabiel product gaat worden.

Maar het feit is wel dat het nog steeds proto types zijn en dat een groot deel van de software nog steeds "ge(b)locked" en dat hij daar door zeer snel reageerd, een goed voorbeeld daar van is dat het dual touchscreen maar voor zo'n 20% werkte.

Mijn collega en ik waren een van de gelukkigen die voor openingstijd een demo hebben gehad van de PSS van MA en zo heeft hij wat meer info kunnen geven dan normaal. (feit blijft dat ze de hele Lichtwereld weer naar hun laten kijken)

En naar mijn mening en ervaring zit nog altijd de grootste Bug van Elke console achter de Console

----------


## DMiXed

kun je op die touch screens dan ook realtime 3D draaien, of gaat
dat niet? heb dat ergens gezien/gehoord maar heb daar mn twijfels over!

Jeroen van Geffen
__________________________________________________  ___________
_Licht is net zoiets als een vrouw. Je hebt het of je hebt het niet. Maar_
_als je het hebt, is je beurs snel leeg..._

----------


## AJB

GrandMA 2 is een hardware-matige verbetering, zeer mooi, stabiel en deftig ontworpen. Ze komen nu los van steengoede software, ook met een user-interface die zeer aangenaam is.

Ik ben niet onder de indruk van Hog3: dat blijft een zorgenkindje. Er is op dit moment 1 serieuze concurrent bijgekomen, die verassend goed in elkaar zit...: de ETC EOS. Niet alleen is dit hardwarematig een uitermate elegante en slimme tafel, de software is mega intuitief! Ik was zelf enorm verbaasd en denk dat dit in de toekomst een groot marktaandeel gaat krijgen. See for yourself  :Smile: 

GrandMA blijft gewoon de nr.1 tafel momenteel: geen discussie over mogelijk.

----------


## stefan90kauw

> Maak eens een Hog open...



Waarom zou je hem open moeten maken? 
Op de hog 3 kan je rustig naar system preferences gaan.
Op de roadhog zul je dan zien dat het hele systeem op een zeer uitgekleed windows XP systeem draait.  :Embarrassment: 

Ik vind het heerlijke tafels om mee te werken, die Hogs!  :Big Grin: 

Echter stond ik er wel ff vies van te kijken dat ik hem vlak na de beurs voor het eerst zag. Wat een apparaat!  :EEK!:

----------


## LJ Gerrit

> Er is op dit moment 1 serieuze concurrent bijgekomen, die verassend goed in elkaar zit...: de ETC EOS. Niet alleen is dit hardwarematig een uitermate elegante en slimme tafel, de software is mega intuitief! Ik was zelf enorm verbaasd en denk dat dit in de toekomst een groot marktaandeel gaat krijgen. See for yourself



Klik hier voor meer info over de ETC EOS :Wink:

----------


## FTT

> GrandMA 2 is een hardware-matige verbetering, zeer mooi, stabiel en deftig ontworpen. 
> 
> .



Arvid wat bedoel met "stabiel" de tafel is nog niet eens op de markt of jij weet ons te vertellen dat hij stabiel draai, naar mijn weten zijn ze nog steeds in de ontwikkelings fase van de soft en hardware en dus zijn er nog geen consoles op de weg voor testen.

En René Berhorst (MA Lighting) wist mij te vertellen dat de software nog niet eens in een alpha fase was dus van stabiel kunnen we niet praten want de soft is nog niet eens klaar.

----------


## AJB

Dan ben je slecht geinformeerd... De software blijft hetzelfde, uitsluitend een aantal lay-out toepassingen zullen worden bijgeschreven. Vervolgens wordt de software voor beide types consoles afgemaakt, tot het moment dat de oude hardware niet meer mee kan (aprox. 5 jrs) waarna de GMA2 het zal moeten overnemen.

Er is geen stabiliteitstest nodig voor de software, maar wel voor de degelijkheid en betrouwbaarheid van de hardware. En die is prima in orde.

Op dit moment is er slechts 1 console tourend over beurzen en 1 in de fabriek. Spreek met regelmaat mensen binnen MA Lighting, vandaar dat ik op de hoogte ben.

----------


## FTT

Ik zeg VXwork...Linux  >  zelfde onderliggende software ???? Ik heb zelf vrijdicht bij de development van console software gezetten en het is een hele klus om software voor 2 verschillende platforms te schrijven

----------


## JeroenVDV

> Ik zeg VXwork...Linux > zelfde onderliggende software ???? Ik heb zelf vrijdicht bij de development van console software gezetten en het is een hele klus om software voor 2 verschillende platforms te schrijven



Dat valt ontzettend mee (mits je er rekening mee hebt gehouden vanaf het begin). Zeker als we het hebben over een stevig geschreven engine in een cross-platform compatible taal (zoals C) is die praktisch 1 op 1 over te zetten naar een ander platform. User interface en hardware-interfacing is even een ander verhaal maar vaak - mits fatsoenlijk geprogrammeerd!!!! - best goed mogelijk.

Programmeren voor Windows en vervolgens naar een ander platform is - als er niet 100% vanaf het begin rekening mee gehouden is - een regelrechte ramp. VXworks naar Linux lijkt me nou niet bepaald een grote stap.

----------


## michaelsmets

> Ik zeg VXwork...Linux  >  zelfde onderliggende software ???? Ik heb zelf vrijdicht bij de development van console software gezetten en het is een hele klus om software voor 2 verschillende platforms te schrijven



Bedoel je dat GMA2 niet meer op VX Works draait??

----------


## dubaifrank

Ja dat klopt de GMA II draait op Linux...... en voor wie het nog niet weet  FTT is tegen woordig dubaifrank omdat ik daar woon tegenwoordig :Smile:

----------

